

HN Meetup Tel-Aviv - Murkin

Hello everyone,<p>From the many previous posts I have read, it seems like there is a large community of people from Tel Aviv (and the surrounding area) on HN.<p>So, we decided to "pick up the glove" and organize a HN meetup in TelAviv.<p>Everyone who are interested in joining please comment / pm-via-profile.
(fbgroup): http://bit.ly/hackernews_il
======
Murkin
clickable: <http://bit.ly/hackernews_il>

------
maxklein
I can't make it, but perhaps if there is one in summer I may be around. How
can I keep track of future meets?

~~~
Murkin
This: <http://bit.ly/hackernews_il> is a link to a facebook group. We will
post info on this and future meetups there.

------
labria
I'm in too.

------
avital
I'm in.

------
thafman
sounds awesome

------
kleine2
interested

------
ploni
+1

